# Sudden death and my 11 yr. old GSD



## codell

I woke up 2 weeks ago to find my beloved dog on the bathroom floor. She had died sometime during the night. 6 weeks prior, her check up was normal (basic bloodwork). She had been on Deramaxx for about a year. I feel incredibly sad. I do not have a solid reason for her death and can only speculate. I do not know how long she laid there, or if she suffered. I took her out at 10:00 that night for her last break and she seemed fine. She had struggled with her arthritis and really slowed down the last 3 mos. Her appetite was good and she seemed happy. She vomited 5-6 times before she passed away. There was no swelling, blood or anything around her when I found her. I just can't seem to feel better about this. She was my loyal friend for many years and I didn't even get to say goodbye to her.


----------



## mysweetkaos

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## kiya

I'm so sorry you lost your girl. Peacefully in her sleep, she'll be on the rainbow bridge waiting for you. <Rainbow Bridge>


----------



## Anastasia

I am so sorry for your loss. It's so hard when it is unexpected and you don't have time to prepare. I hope you can find peace in the fact that she knew she was loved and cared for during her life because of you.


----------



## Emoore

I'm very sorry for what you're going through. Having lost a dog suddenly myself, I know how it feels. Did you get a necropsy done on your girl?


----------



## Stosh

I'm so sorry you lost your girl so unexpectedly. Perhaps she didn't want you to experience her death so she passed on her own to spare you. They are incredibly compassionate dogs


----------



## asja

I'm so sorry.  
I also had a dog pass away in her sleep.

Maybe your dog had hemangiosarcoma, the silent killer. Just a thought.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

So sorry for your loss, I am sure that you have lots of wonderful memories to help you through this difficult time. Your precious girl will be waiting for you someday at the bridge, for now she is running free. :rip:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I too am sorry for your loss. Having experienced it myself I know what a shock it is to wake up to. She passsed at home where she was loved and cared for her, there is peace in that.


----------



## LoveEcho

I'm so, so very sorry for your loss :teary: Lots of prayers going out to you...


----------



## msvette2u

If it's any consolation, I think it would be better for a pet to pass away at home than have to be put down at a vet clinic. It sounds as if she may have had a stroke and probably, despite the vomit, did not suffer. 
You were always there for her and she knew it. 
I am so sorry for your loss, and pray you can begin to heal from it.


----------



## KSdogowner

Codell, I am so very sorry for your loss. Something like this is never easy. Hugs


----------



## PaddyD

Very sorry for the passing of your friend. I agree with MSVETT2U that it can be a kindness to you and your dog not having to go through a long decline. No matter how it happens, losing a dog friend is traumatic.


----------



## Deuce

I'm so very sorry for your loss. At least she had a long life and you got to enjoy each other.


----------



## Remo

Please accept my heartfelt condolences on the unexpected loss of your beloved friend. When death sneaks up on us, and we do not have time for good byes, it seems so very, very unfair. Treasure your memories of the years together and then when your heart is ready, bring another dog into your life. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## katieliz

welcome to the board and i'm so very sorry it had to be under these circumstances. i too thought of hemangiosarcoma, which can be very quick. since energy cannot be created or destroyed, but only transformed, in some ways she will always be with you...in your heart. they are all so incredibly special.


----------



## codell

Thanks to all of you for your kind responses. I was happy to find this site, where people understand the deep hold our GSD's have on our hearts. It is truly unique. Thanks again and I send my sympathies back to those of you who have experienced a loss.
By the way, I love looking at your profile pictures---they are all gorgeous


----------



## NancyJ

I am so sorry for your loss. It never gets easier that is for sure.


----------



## rgollar

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karin

I'm really sorry to hear about your loss. What a terrible shock that must have been to you to find her like that.

I hope you can hang on to the happy memories of her and the fact that she obviously had a wonderful, loving life with you. The fact that she didn't come up to you makes me think that whatever happened, occurred suddenly and that she died quickly.

If you want to, we would love to see some pictures of her and hear a little more about her, her name, etc., if you'd care to share.


----------



## DharmasMom

I am so sorry. No matter how long they are with us they are never here long enough. Forever would not be long enough. You will see her again one day, she is waiting for you at the bridge.


----------



## arycrest

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how much it hurts to lose a well loved pet, the pain is incredible.

I agree it sounds like hemangiosarcoma. Ringer passed his physical with flying colors (he had a lot of problems, but was still pretty healthy), and died several days later from hemangiosarcoma ... it's a silent, apparently painless killer common in GSDs.


----------



## codell

Her name was Sammie. We adopted her when she was a year old. She had major trust issues and we had to work through a lot. But we never gave up and we filled her life with love and acceptance. She was a gorgeous dog, so connected to us. We all miss her terribly. Thanks for all your replies. It is a comfort to know that I am not the only one who has experienced this, as sad as that is. The first thing my vet mentioned was hemangiosarcoma and since I will never know for sure, I would just like to believe that and trust that she did not suffer. In some ways, I am thankful that we did not have to put her to sleep. She was absolutely terrible going to the vet and I always dreaded that for her. This was definitely the best way for Sam, and maybe for us too. Seeing all the shepherd faces on this site makes me feel so much better. Thanks everyone.


----------



## CaliBoy

Codell:

It is horrible whenever we lose our beloved companions, but you are quite right that the act of euthanizing a dog is, in my opinion, far more traumatic. Please accept my heartfelt and sincere condolences on the loss of Sammie. Although you didn't have a chance to give her that last, farewell hug, it sounds like your bond was so deep, that every time she saw you, she felt hugged and loved and accepted. As time goes on, I hope you are able to recall many, many fun and cherished moments with Sammie. I also pray that those wonderful memories of her will surpass that jarring and heartbreaking memory of finding her on the last day, so that Sammie's enduring spirit will bring you much peace through the phases of mourning.


----------



## Anja1Blue

codell said:


> I woke up 2 weeks ago to find my beloved dog on the bathroom floor. She had died sometime during the night. 6 weeks prior, her check up was normal (basic bloodwork). She had been on Deramaxx for about a year. I feel incredibly sad. I do not have a solid reason for her death and can only speculate. I do not know how long she laid there, or if she suffered. I took her out at 10:00 that night for her last break and she seemed fine. She had struggled with her arthritis and really slowed down the last 3 mos. Her appetite was good and she seemed happy. She vomited 5-6 times before she passed away. There was no swelling, blood or anything around her when I found her. I just can't seem to feel better about this. She was my loyal friend for many years and I didn't even get to say goodbye to her.


I am so very sorry, this is a terrible way to lose a beloved companion. Years ago, we lost our Kira under anesthetic: she went to the vet to have her teeth cleaned, and never woke up. I took in what I thought was a healthy dog, only to be told two hours later that she was dead. However I told the vet to do an autopsy - and when he did we were shocked to find out she had cancer, which had spread to her spleen and liver. Had she not died that day, she would have had maybe 2 months to live. There were no red flags, I took her for a walk the night before she died, and she seemed fine. She was eating and drinking normally. Just to provide a comparison for you, that the outward signs of serious disease are not always apparent - and dogs are often good at masking their problems. 

I feel very deeply for you - I didn't get to say goodbye either and it's a horrible feeling. Worse for me than euthanasia, because that is something you can normally control (as far as timing) and you do get to say those important words and hold your buddy for the last time. You might want to visit www.petloss.com I put Kira's name on the Bridge list, she is remembered, along with all others, every Monday. :hugs:
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## deldridge72

I would suggest that you see if her death was related to the Deramaxx


----------



## Karin

codell said:


> Her name was Sammie. We adopted her when she was a year old. She had major trust issues and we had to work through a lot. But we never gave up and we filled her life with love and acceptance. She was a gorgeous dog, so connected to us. We all miss her terribly. Thanks for all your replies. It is a comfort to know that I am not the only one who has experienced this, as sad as that is. The first thing my vet mentioned was hemangiosarcoma and since I will never know for sure, I would just like to believe that and trust that she did not suffer. In some ways, I am thankful that we did not have to put her to sleep. She was absolutely terrible going to the vet and I always dreaded that for her. This was definitely the best way for Sam, and maybe for us too. Seeing all the shepherd faces on this site makes me feel so much better. Thanks everyone.


Thinking of you and hoping that you and your family are doing OK. Thank you for telling us more about Sammie. She sounds like a very sweet girl and she was very lucky to have been adopted by your family. It's obvious that she lived a very happy and comfortable life with you. Thanks for giving this sensitive girl such a good home. :hugs:


----------



## boiseno

So sorry you lost your beloved friend


----------



## Geeheim

So sorry for your loss. It's never easy to lose a best friend. I just had my beloved GSD of 10 years pass away on the 17th. I never knew a person could cry as much as I did that day and the day following. The heartbreak and sadness will subside trust me. Then the good memories will take over and fill your mind. Just remember Sammie is in a better place now. =)


----------



## codell

Thank you so much. Our first Christmas without her was difficult. She loved being in the middle of all the holiday activity. I appreciate all the understanding I find here. I hope 2012 will be happier for those of us who have lost our GSDs this year.


----------



## Renofan2

Very sorry for your loss. May your beautiful memories bring your comfort.

C_heryl_


----------



## dakotachloe

So very sorry for your loss.


----------

